# Mixing yeast



## shacked (18/4/15)

I'm going to have a crack at an imperial stout via a partial mash of leftover base malt and spec grain, liquid extract and a tin of coopers dark. 

At 15L and an OG of 1.088, MrMalty says I need 1.2 packs of dry yeast. 

I have notto, bry97 and S04. I was thinking of using a pack of BRY97 and also adding the kit yeast. Never done it before. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mofox1 (18/4/15)

You will probably get away away with one pack if it's nice and new, otherwise I would be using two of the same strain. Failing that... stay away from the s04, nothing but trouble, that one!!

*Edit:* With an OG of 1.088 you may want to rehydrate the yeast in water first... apparently being woken up with a massive sugar buzz isn't good for the little guys, but that's a whole other thread of kittens and larikans.


----------



## Yob (18/4/15)

Notto and bry would make a nicely compatible blend. 

I often blend yeast depending on what I want/need from them, for example, I started my RIS on T58 but then added 099 down the track.


----------



## shacked (19/4/15)

Thanks guys.

Yob, why the Belgian strain in a RIS?


----------



## Yob (19/4/15)

Why not? T58 is a good workhorse not known for being lazy so does a good job getting through the plentiful sugars... also.. I like the bit of spice it brings along, but with a RIS you could add just about anything.. just the way I like to start _*BIG*_ beers.. My IIIPA I brewed for the last swap I hosted was started the same way.


----------

